# Henlei Group Pics



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Been a while since I posted anything on here! Here's a few pics of my henlei group that I snapped last night during a water change.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

man what a stunning fish


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2012)

gorgeous rays!


----------

